
Why the Hyperloop is impossible in practice [video] - wdrw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNFesa01llk
======
Iv
Ok, did not watch the video completely but it seems mostly about the low
pressure requirements. It seems that the author does not realize that
hyperloop is not a vacuum tube but a low-pressure environment. Actually the
pod depends on surrounding air to create the air cushion it drives on.

Also, the way to mitigate earthquakes and thermal expansion are (albeit
vaguely) mentioned in the alpha document: the tube rests on pylons and the
overall structure deforms slightly.

[http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-201...](http://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/hyperloop_alpha-20130812.pdf)

~~~
supereggbert
He is aware but according to the alpha document it says 100Pa, which does seem
insanely low. All his points seem like very valid concerns, and certainly
points that should have had answers before vast sums of money where pumped
into the project.

~~~
Iv
Well, if I am not mistaken, this pressure has been tested on the kind of tube
to be used. Also I think it extremely misleading that he compares the total
volume of hyperloop and of the NASA vacuum chamber. It makes it feel he does
not understand what he is talking about.

It makes almost no difference if the tube is 20 m long or 200 km long. If a
small section of the tube can withhold the pressure a long section can as
well. And thinking we can't make a low pressure environment in a tube that's a
few meters of diameter is... weird.

